# The Duke of Love



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

I was lucky to find Duke 11.5 years ago, when he was 18 months old. He was reasonably well-bred and belonged to a woman whose life had become very difficult . She needed to get rid of him and his adopted brother and was in a position where selling was better than returning to a breeder. The classified ad said he was the kindest and calmest Golden ever. That was true. He was the kindest person I ever knew. Laid down to meet smaller dogs and children, went up to sad looking people at the bus stop and put his big square head in their laps until they smiled. He understood other animals so well that even the neighbor dogs who reportedly didn’t like other dogs fell for him. He was the sweetest and best boy and was doing seemingly well (other than his arthritic issues which were being treated with various meds). I had just put him in his halter and in the back of the car so we could go to a nearby business area for a walk. (He loved people, but the center of town from our house was too far away for him to get to any more). Once we arrived he couldn’t get out. He seemingly had a seizure and died in the car with me stroking his head. It was so sudden and sad. I’m a little glad I didn’t have to put him to sleep (that’s never a good day) but I also wish I hadn’t had to see that last tough moment. He was my heart dog and I’ve thought of him every single day with tears. I have a 9 month old pup, which does distract, but I really wanted the Duke to set a record for longevity. He was special.


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Duke at the beach


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Duke, he was beautiful. 
I know he is missed, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Duke, he was beautiful.
> I know he is missed, my thoughts are with you.


Thank you. Sorry for the double post. Having internet trouble. Would you be so kind as to help me delete one? Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Orangefurhouse said:


> Thank you. Sorry for the double post. Having internet trouble. Would you be so kind as to help me delete one? Thanks.


I can take care of that for you, I removed the text in the duplicate thread, then merged the two threads into this one so you would have the picture of Duke at the Beach. 

Again, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sorry about Duke. The white on their muzzles is the sweetness as it soaks through from their being. I'm sure Duke will have passed along a lot of great information to the new pup. I hope you're able to not be too sad with your younger pup. It won't be the same, it will just be different.


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> Sorry about Duke. The white on their muzzles is the sweetness as it soaks through from their being. I'm sure Duke will have passed along a lot of great information to the new pup. I hope you're able to not be too sad with your younger pup. It won't be the same, it will just be different.





CAROLINA MOM said:


> I can take care of that for you, I removed the text in the duplicate thread, then merged the two threads into this one so you would have the picture of Duke at the Beach.
> 
> Again, very sorry for your loss.


thank you so much. Very kind.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy. That picture says it all.


----------



## Orangefurhouse (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you very much.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss of Duke. He sounds like he was an absolutely wonderful dog. I'm glad you two had each other.


----------



## Katie2 (Apr 6, 2018)

What a beautiful tribute you've written. It sounds like Duke was an extraordinary dog and such an empathetic and kind-hearted soul. Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures--it looks like he was so happy to be loved by you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

